# Octopkg can't install packages no error message also it can't be run as root (displaying message)



## christhegeek (Apr 26, 2020)

Octopkg can't install packages no error message also it can't be run as root (displaying message)
On my first installation with kde plasma i had succeed running octopkg with sudo , it could not install any packages or ask for password if i run it as a normal user even if i have installed gksu !!
On my second installation with mate it could not be executed as root or install any package when runned as a normal user ! i had installed gksu but no password dialog prompt at all !
I don't know what i did wrong, it should ask for password before installing packages but nothing !


----------

